# Hiking Gaiters



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Curious here who hikes with Gaiters over their legs and boots? I've been contemplating the idea for my summer scouting and backpack trips. I prefer to hike in shorts when the weather is permitting, but as soon as I leave the trail my legs start to get it from any and all brush.

If you use them, do you have any advice or recommendations?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I use them if the vegetation is wet, if I'm hiking in snow, and while hunting Pheasants. I've never worn them while wearing shorts. I would think zip off pants would be better. Hike in shorts and when you go to get off the trail on on the pant legs.
When is comes to gaiters you get what you pay for. Go cheap and you will be fighting them most of the time and the cheap ones aren't always water proof.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I rarely go outdoors without gaiters. I typically don't use them as protection for my legs though. I use mine more to keep crap out of my shoes in the summer and keep my pants dry in the winter and rainy weather.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've hiked in the OR croc gaiters with shorts before. If its very warm your lower leg will sweat like crazy. But not a bad deal and can just open them up for a second when you get overly hot.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

justismi28 said:


> Curious here who hikes with Gaiters over their legs and boots? I've been contemplating the idea for my summer scouting and backpack trips. I prefer to hike in shorts when the weather is permitting, but as soon as I leave the trail my legs start to get it from any and all brush.
> 
> If you use them, do you have any advice or recommendations?


I'm also looking for recommendations on boot gaiters.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a pair of Smith Leather gaiters- love them for hunting- But for something that works great and U don't know U have them on- those neoprene cheap Wader gravel guards. Had a pair from some cheap Hodgeman waders from years ago- then saw some in the Walmart Clearance for $3.00. Wraps around the top of your boot- keeps the pant leg in and no debris get in your boot- 1 second on and 1 second to take off.
For the 75% of situations they work pretty **** well.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Its hard to beat Rab: http://us.rab.uk.com/products/mens-clothing/gaiters/latok-alpine-gaiter-new.html

Or Kuiu: http://store.kuiu.com/yukon-gaiters-p/80004.htm

I prefer the Latoks for most things. Event is good stuff for being water proof and having good internal moisture control.

If you just want to keep stuff out of your shoes, its hard to beat these: http://dirtygirlgaiters.com/

But finding colors to match your hand bag can be difficult.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't go wrong with dirtygirl bacon gaiters!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

OR. had a pair for 25 years. still going strong.


----------

